# Заедает "фа" в басовом механизме



## Nikolaj (9 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте!

На аккордеоне "Березка" в басовом механизме заедает аккорд "фа" - происходит это так: при нажатии кнопки аккорда "фа" кнопка утапливается, звук идет, обратно кнопка не возвращается (вернуть ее назад помогает нажатие кнопки аккорда "фа-минор" или басового аккорда "фа").
Подскажите пожалуйста, если возможно конечно, как исправить данную проблему.
Прошу не отправлять меня к мастеру, и прошу не сообщать о том что "данной модели аккордеона пора на помойку".

Спасибо!


----------



## luda14lk (9 Ноя 2011)

Снимите крышку с левой клавиатуры и посмотрите что мешает рычагу свободно двигаться в пазах. Скорее всего - просто притерлось немного, появились заусеницы. Вариантов ремонта несколько, но все они требуют разбора механики. Попробуйте просто чуть-чуть, самую капельку смазать этот рычаг и паз в котором он ходит. Иногда это помогает, но делать это нужно очень осторожно, чтобы не залить масло под клапана, прикрывающие окошки голосов. Некоторые говорят, что этого делать нельзя, но я однажды мучился, мучился, а потом попробовал и помогло. С тех пор пользовался этим неоднократно и пока ничего не испортил.


----------



## Nikolaj (10 Ноя 2011)

Большое Вам спасибо!
Полностью механику не разбирал, только с иголки смазал маслом для швейных машинок Г-образный рычаг, что нажимает на рычаг клапана. Заедание ушло.
Но, думаю, это полумера. Надо будет потом разобрать все и почистить рычаг, или даже все рычаги.


----------



## Евгений51 (11 Ноя 2011)

luda14lk писал:


> Попробуйте просто чуть-чуть, самую капельку смазать


Попробуйте просто чуть-чуть, самую капельку смазать 
Если даже помогло. Возмите спирт вытрете масло. и найдите причину. скорее всего покоробило прикрывающюю планку сверху и ли выработка большая в пазу. Могут быть согнуты рычажки толкающие рычаг, открываюший клапан. (откройте крышку, и внимательно посмотрите)


----------

